# SSBB tournament 2 on 2



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

The second SSBB tournament is here:

*Teams have been decided and are as followed:*

Final Match:


Team 4:
*TwilightV & Cheesewulf
* Vs.
Team 5:
*-DragonKnight- & Soren Tylus
__________________________________________________
*
*Sub Tournament:*

Team 2:
Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar
Vs.
Team 6:
Pheonix & SirRob

_Please prepare accordingly. Matches are not required to take place all at once. (To provide flexibility on schedules.) As long as both teams contact me and state that they are prepared to fight then it will be considered an official match. 

The winner will receive art from me and any other art from willing contestants. 
_​

*This tournament will be 2 vs. 2, no items, no time limit, 5-stock. 
Friend codes are provided on this page: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=713501&postcount=1
(If your Friend code is not on the list please PM me and you will be added) *


_
Do not fret, even if a team is eliminated, there will be a sub-tournament among all the losing teams._ 
​


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in.  I dunno about a time.  I'd like to say Hyrule temple, but chances are everyone will crowd the bottom and never get KOed.  And that one other Mother/Earthbound stage is too big and the Ultimate Chimera is an instant kill, so no to that. 

I just want a map big enough for 4 with minimal distractions.  And preferably not a moving stage like rainbow cruise.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Meh, was slightly better at 2v2 than 1 on 1
Sure what the heck I'll jump in

I'm mostly available Monday-Wednesday since those are teh days I can have the Wii

Corneria from the past is a decent open arena for me


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm in.  I dunno about a time.  I'd like to say Hyrule temple, but chances are everyone will crowd the bottom and never get KOed.  And that one other Mother/Earthbound stage is too big and the Ultimate Chimera is an instant kill, so no to that.
> 
> I just want a map big enough for 4 with minimal distractions.  And preferably not a moving stage like rainbow cruise.


You need to choose the stage. Are you going with Hyrule Temple?

I will join as well. I am open anytime. My stage of choice will be battlefield.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

^  sure.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to partake in the tourney, please.  :3
I don't have any plans for December at the moment, so anytime's fine by me.

As for a stage, I wanna say Pictochat, but I feel Bridge of Eldin is more fair, despite the breaking bridge being the only dangerous obstacle (King Bulblin is another, but he's easy to avoid, methinks.

I can't decide between the two right now... I apologize.

As for Corneria... hrmmm... I have mixed feelings.  It doesn't have much of a tall roof (maybe it's just me, though)...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'd like to partake in the tourney, please.  :3
> I don't have any plans for December at the moment, so anytime's fine by me.
> 
> As for a stage, I wanna say Pictochat, but I feel Bridge of Eldin is more fair, despite the breaking bridge being the only dangerous obstacle (King Bulblin is another, but he's easy to avoid, methinks.
> ...


Just let me know when you make a decision.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in
are the teammates chosen randomly?

my stage would be Delphino Plaza D:

or Yoshis Island...
or Final Destination
ah, screw that, I don't care about the stage D: when it's not Spear Pillar


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

^ hell, I'd choose Spear Pillar if it weren't for Cresselia...

Bloody b*tch...


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 8, 2008)

Screw it, I'm choosing Pictochat!

Yeah, Spear Pillar is one of my favorites... but Cresselia annoys the hell out of me.  Giratina would've made more sense, though I dunno if Pokemon Platinum was conceived during Brawl's development... heh, chances are it wasn't.  Ah, well.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll join, if possible, and I'll choose Spear Pillar. If I'm able to participate, I'll PM you my friend code asap. This may not be until the 18th, though. If that's unnacceptable, then please ignore this post.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 8, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I'll join, if possible, and I'll choose Spear Pillar. If I'm able to participate, I'll PM you my friend code asap. This may not be until the 18th, though. If that's unnacceptable, then please ignore this post.


No no its fine ^_^

I'll add you to the list. Just send me your FC when you get it.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in. I choose Smashville. Especially if it's on a Saturday Night, and if K.K. Slider plays K.K. Cruisin'.


----------



## Huey (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Rob =D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 8, 2008)

I will be able to participate. I don't think i do well as 2v2 material tho, but I will still do it ._.;. I will be available after this week for smash tourneys. I live on the west coast so if you post a time, state the time zone please. Stages to choose? Hmmm.....Spear pillar is the stage I perform the best on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2008)

ok, ill join as well^^
my stage would be... final destination i guess.

but i have some questions:
- can we use any character or do we have to register one?
- in the other SSBB topic i read that the looser had to draw for the winner...? same here? i dont want to kill anyone


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, ill join as well^^
> my stage would be... final destination i guess.
> 
> but i have some questions:
> ...


You dont have to register a character. It will leave room for some strategy, know what main people your opponents use. Im not sure about the art prize again. Not everyone gave theirs when they lost.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 9, 2008)

it doesn't have to be an art, tho
but I can't image what alse you could do...

money? nah


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ok, ill join as well^^
> my stage would be... final destination i guess.
> 
> but i have some questions:
> ...


last tournament I was in I gave the winning team a Edge Card with 50 credits on it since we came in second


----------



## pheonix (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll jump in, just let me know the exact day you're going to do it so I can be here. I'll let you know if things change and if can't participate.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

*raises hand* Silibus, what if we have an odd amount of players?  (Note to all: I'm up for smash games right now so if you want to play me, post here or shoot me a pm!)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'll jump in, just let me know the exact day you're going to do it so I can be here. I'll let you know if things change and if can't participate.


Cool, do you have a stage preference? 


-Lucario- said:


> *raises hand* Silibus, what if we have an odd amount of players?  (Note to all: I'm up for smash games right now so if you want to play me, post here or shoot me a pm!)


If we have an odd number of players I will drop out. 

I'll brawl with you after dinner.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> If we have an odd number of players I will drop out.
> 
> I'll brawl with you after dinner.


 
Or I can always kill an contestant.......
Anyways, yeah I will be up for a match. Just give me a shout via pm or aim.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 9, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Or I can always kill an existing contestant.......
> Anyways, yeah I will be up for a match. Just give me a shout via pm or aim.


No problem. 


Check your FA page


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> Check your FA page


Wow, I think I'm going to take you up on that offer! Thanks a bunch Silibus!
BTW I'm going to be back in about 15-25 minutes. Just got a small matter that needs to be attended to. Well, enjoy your dinner


----------



## X (Dec 9, 2008)

>_>

<_<

*sighs*

*goes back to waiting*


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Can I play? =D


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry heuy, just missed us >_< BTW hai!


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Lucy =)

I mean, in the tournament?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 10, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Lucy =)
> 
> I mean, in the tournament?


lol Lucy?

Oh, well in that case your more then welcome to join the tourney. BTW everyone you only have  3 more days to sign up!


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 10, 2008)

You're gonna have to count me in. Sounds fun! My map would have to be Shadow Moses Island, and anytime between the holidays is good for me.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im not sure about the art prize again. Not everyone gave theirs when they lost.



I did.  It wasn't finished, but I did.  yay me for keeping a promise...

Hey sili, I may be able to "convince" my old roommate and his brother to join in if it seems like there aren't many signing up.  It may help to make the teams an even number too.  Maybe.  let me know if you want them in or if you want it just us in the forums (cause that's fine with me).


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

Have I not done something correctly?
Why haven't I been added?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> Have I not done something correctly?
> Why haven't I been added?


Sorry I didnt see your request to enter. What stage would you like?


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh =D

Yoshi's Island please.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> Have I not done something correctly?
> Why haven't I been added?


Hi heuy.

*edited: He added you.*


----------



## Huey (Dec 11, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Hi heuy.



*>:C*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> *>:C*


O rly?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> *>:C*





-Lucario- said:


> O rly?


 
My expression:


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My expression:


 
ROFLMAO xD


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My expression:



I'm officially having fun, the lulz are coming back.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 11, 2008)

I made a decision

I'll choose Smashville as stage


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

My stage is cornaria, I loves me melee stages.^_^


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 11, 2008)

I was gonna join but now no, because I can't choose my partner. :\ That's like just plain banning someone for being good.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I was gonna join but now no, because I can't choose my partner. :\ That's like just plain banning someone for being good.


No its making things fair, plus no one said anything when I asked for input.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 11, 2008)

It's making things fair by handicapping the good players and awarding the people who suck. The players who actually put in a little effort to be good won't appreciate having a teammate that's horribly uncoordinated.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's making things fair by handicapping the good players and awarding the people who suck. The players who actually put in a little effort to be good won't appreciate having a teammate that's horribly uncoordinated.



That's why it's fair, if all the good players where teamed up then the sucky ones would just lose in which there would be no reason to have a tournament in the first place. You should just join for the fun and see if you can win with a random teammate, I think it's interesting and I can't wait.^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's making things fair by handicapping the good players and awarding the people who suck. The players who actually put in a little effort to be good won't appreciate having a teammate that's horribly uncoordinated.


Take your bawwing somewhere else. If you dont want to join, dont join. I asked for input before and only two people said something. Im only willing to change things now if majority of the contestants want to.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 12, 2008)

Leave the rules as is. I don't mind working with a "sucky" player. It only makes the competition more interesting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont mind cause my fighting style is more support based thus a bit better in free for alls with more people or team battles


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's why it's fair, if all the good players where teamed up then the sucky ones would just lose in which there would be no reason to have a tournament in the first place. You should just join for the fun and see if you can win with a random teammate, I think it's interesting and I can't wait.^_^


this


> I dont mind cause my fighting style is more support based thus a bit better in free for alls with more people or team battles


yeah, rear cover with turnips! >:3

besides, there's no suckish people here, everyone is good with their mains in their own way



> Take your bawwing somewhere else. If you dont want to join, dont join. I asked for input before and only two people said something. Im only willing to change things now if majority of the contestants want to.


no, random teammates are fine


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no, random teammates are fine



I agree, any word on will it will be though? I can't wait I'm curious to see how my random teammate and I will do.^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this
> yeah, rear cover with turnips! >:3


Hey I pulled out a sword in a no items match =3 then a bomb-bom


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Hey I pulled out a sword in a no items match =3 then a bomb-bom



I hate when that happens.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

Today is the last day to join the tournament. Please post or PM me if you would like to join. 

Also, the winner will receive art from me and any other willing contestants that would like to. (Think of it as art in the bucket, winning team gets the whole bucket)


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll enter.

Time: PM me one & i'll see if it works.

Stage: I like it random(< Mark me as this). I really enjoy Onett, as well as Smashville if DJ K.K. is playing.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 13, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'll enter.
> 
> Time: PM me one & i'll see if it works.
> 
> Stage: I like it random(< Mark me as this). I really enjoy Onett, as well as Smashville if DJ K.K. is playing.


So which stage? Just random?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes. Random. :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

The suspense is killing me. lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

In thirty minutes the entry time will close. Since there is an odd number of contestants I will drop out.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> In thirty minutes the entry time will close. Since there is an odd number of contestants I will drop out.



Aww that sucks, I don't want you to drop out.T_T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Aww that sucks, I don't want you to drop out.T_T


I have to, its a 2 on 2 tournament. Unless someone else joins in 8 minutes.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I have to, its a 2 on 2 tournament. Unless someone else joins in 8 minutes.



If you want i can drop out so you can be in.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus, you shouldn't drop out. We need you there!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

We need another entry in 3 minutes.

Edit: Or I will fill in if someone drops out.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

*gloom* times up....


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *gloom* times up....



*sighs*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

.....technically its 10:03 PM where I live so does that mean I still have time to locate anothe contestant?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Time is up. I am dropping out and choosing teams. If a contestant drops out unexpectedly I will fill in. 

Teams will be announced in 2 hours.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I still can't wait but I'm a little down cause you have to drop out. Maybe we'll get lucky and you get to fill in for someone.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

*Teams have been decided and are as followed:*

Team 1:
MichaelOlnet & -Lucario-
VS
Team 2:
Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar
_____________________________________
Team 3:
Huey & Captaincool
VS
Team 4:
TwilightV & Cheesewulf
____________________________________
Team 5:
-DragonKnight- & Soren Tylus
VS
Team 6:
Pheonix & SirRob

_Please prepare accordingly. Since I have dropped out I will act as referee. Matches are not required to take place all at once. (To provide flexibility on schedules.)  As long as both teams contact me and state that they are prepared to fight then it will be considered an official match. 

The winner will receive art from me and any other art from willing contestants. 
_​


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> *Teams have been decided and are as followed:*
> 
> Team 1:
> MichaelOlnet & -Lucario-
> ...



By the looks of it this is going to be really fun and challenging, I can't wait. I'm gonna be practicing all night tonight so if anyone wants to join me just IM me or leave a post for me to see.^_^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't wait to get started. Been waiting for this for a good while. Hey micheal, if your reading this, make sure to add my friend code to yoru list and give me your friend code. We are gonna start training ASAP.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

To my apprentice,


MichaelOlnet said:


> I'll join, if possible, and I'll choose Spear Pillar. If I'm able to participate, I'll PM you my friend code asap. This may not be until the 18th, though. If that's unnacceptable, then please ignore this post.


^ This is his last message. You wont be able to get his friend code yet.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 14, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I can't wait to get started. Been waiting for this for a good while. Hey micheal, if your reading this, make sure to add my friend code to yoru list and give me your friend code. We are gonna start training ASAP.


 
*bows* A pleasure. But I must regret to inform you that I have absolutely no contact with my Wii until, at the very earliest, Thursday. I assure you, though, that I am not bad at any character. PM me your characters and strategies and I'll find some of mine that match.

Also, we are playing Stock, not Time, correct? And what are item limitations, if any or not all?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I'll join, if possible, and I'll choose Spear Pillar. If I'm able to participate, I'll PM you my friend code asap. This may not be until the 18th, though. If that's unnacceptable, then please ignore this post.





MichaelOlnet said:


> *bows* A pleasure. But I must regret to inform you that I have absolutely no contact with my Wii until, at the very earliest, Thursday. I assure you, though, that I am not bad at any character. PM me your characters and strategies and I'll find some of mine that match.
> 
> Also, we are playing Stock, not Time, correct? And what are item limitations, if any or not all?


5 stock, no time, no items.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like I got got a good partner, but... OHNOES! We're up against Huey! X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2008)

alright! lets get them, huey^^


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like I'm gonna have to train even longer now that the day is getting near, when you see this SirRob lets have some matches to see how both of us fight and maybe come up with some strategies.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

oi I'm with TwilightV :3

whenever you wanna train with me send me a PM, I'm available most of the time :3

best is when you add me in any IM

Edit: aw that's very sad that you had to leave Sili :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to train even longer now that the day is getting near, when you see this SirRob lets have some matches to see how both of us fight and maybe come up with some strategies.


He does not check the forums as much as he used to. I will inform him through an IM.


Cheesewulf said:


> Edit: aw that's very sad that you had to leave Sili :<


No worries. It is best this way.

Please note that it is not an official match unless both teams inform me that they are going to fight. Both the losing and winning team must confirm the outcome. Any bickering over the winner will result in disqualification. There are no "do-overs", teamwork is essential.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> He does not check the forums as much as he used to. I will inform him through an IM.



Thanks, give him my YIM or AIM there both the same name. lol

You're supposed to be in bed, I know you're getting tired.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so very unsure which character I should use :\

is it fixed? I mean, when you used one character in a match you have to use it in every following match too?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Thanks, give him my YIM or AIM there both the same name. lol
> 
> You're supposed to be in bed, I know you're getting tired.^_^


I will. 

Through will power I have stayed up later and worked out a bit. I am going to bed soon.


Cheesewulf said:


> I'm so very unsure which character I should use :\
> 
> is it fixed? I mean, when you used one character in a match you have to use it in every following match too?


You are free to change characters.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will.
> 
> Through will power I have stayed up later and worked out a bit. I am going to bed soon.



As long as you're feeling okay, hope the workout was good.^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

if its in the week of christmas I have a total of 4 days I can brawl so I'll ask for the wii from my sis on those days, next week I only have monday and Tuesday.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> He does not check the forums as much as he used to. I will inform him through an IM.


wrong



pheonix said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to train even longer now that the day is getting near, when you see this SirRob lets have some matches to see how both of us fight and maybe come up with some strategies.


Of course.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> wrong


Speak up then. You're so quiet now. *Tug*


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 14, 2008)

I has to fight SirRob first?  Ah crap...  Who can I use to win after such a long time away...  Don't think Lucario can do this one without practice...  

Stupid class project keeping me from practicing.  Argh.  Confidence dropping fast...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I has to fight SirRob first?  Ah crap...  Who can I use to win after such a long time away...  Don't think Lucario can do this one without practice...
> 
> Stupid class project keeping me from practicing.  Argh.  Confidence dropping fast...



Keep your confidence, I want this to be a great match. I'm so excited. *waves hands all gay like*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 14, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I has to fight SirRob first?  Ah crap...  Who can I use to win after such a long time away...  Don't think Lucario can do this one without practice...
> 
> Stupid class project keeping me from practicing.  Argh.  Confidence dropping fast...


Remember Rob specializes on 1 on 1. Team brawls change everything.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Remember Rob specializes on 1 on 1. Team brawls change everything.



Yes they do, I need more practice.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2008)

Alright Soren and DragonKnight, when do you guys wanna play? Pheonix is okay with any time, and I'm fine with any day as long as it's not before 3PM EST, 'cause I have school.


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> alright! lets get them, huey^^



Hi CaptainCool =D


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 15, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Alright Soren and DragonKnight, when do you guys wanna play? Pheonix is okay with any time, and I'm fine with any day as long as it's not before 3PM EST, 'cause I have school.



Need to have a match with DragonKnight first.  Planning on that today.  Once I know who I'll use I'll let you know that I'm ready.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 15, 2008)

Aw man, I hope I didn't miss anything crucial.  I just got my Internet reinstated today...

So my partner is DCK?  Awesome!  ^^  Though I'm skeptical about Lucario being my first opponent (he's quite a worthy adversary), I won't let you down!  ^_^

As for a time, I'll Brawl when DCK and our opponents are available.  I'll be easy to reach from here on out now that the Net's bill has been paid.  Just drop a PM or something.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Need to have a match with DragonKnight first.  Planning on that today.  Once I know who I'll use I'll let you know that I'm ready.



Can't wait, this is gonna be so much fun.^_^ Good luck to us all and may the match be more epic then any other match before it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll see if I can get the wii tomorrow, if not the next time I can fight is monday


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'll see if I can get the wii tomorrow, if not the next time I can fight is monday



I have a strange feeling this is gonna take awhile. It's gonna be hard to get all 4 people on at once for these matches.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I have a strange feeling this is gonna take awhile. It's gonna be hard to get all 4 people on at once for these matches.


yea, then we got the issue of lag that might appear.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, two major problems :\

hey Twilight, we should train sometime together, send me a PM when it's fine for you :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Please, tell my your available times and I can try to schedule something. Just worry about training.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not available the 19th december from somewhat around 7pm to somewhat around 9pm mideuropean time
also, I'm not available 23th of december, and ofc christmas etc

oh and please don't make it too late, CptCool and I live in Europe :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yea, then we got the issue of lag that might appear.



Forgot about that one, if it lags to bad I wont do so well. lag=fail and unpredictable outcomes.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2008)

I know this is horribly off topic but... ROFL AT CHEESEWULF'S CAPTION!! I love how obnoxious Daisy sounds in Mario Kart: Double Dash. I also love Baby Weegee. XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Lag will be an issue... 

Make sure you have the best connection possible, before you start your match.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Lag will be an issue...
> 
> Make sure you have the best connection possible, before you start your match.


 
If there is too much lag, why not just have the two teams split into 1v1 matches? (Team 1 player A vs team 2 player A). I've seen it done before.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> If there is too much lag, why not just have the two teams split into 1v1 matches? (Team 1 player A vs team 2 player A). I've seen it done before.



It wouldn't be the same though. I'm working on the fastest connection possible so I just have to worry about everyone elses connection.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm practically right next to the wireless router(its on other side of wall)


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

I sense alot of laggy matches in this tourney.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I sense alot of laggy matches in this tourney.



ssshhhh don't jinx it plz. lol


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2008)

After 3PM CST weekdays and Saturdays. Sundays are unpredictable. 

I request at least a couple days advanced notice.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheese, TwilightV said the date is fine and he is good for any time. 

Huey and Captaincool, are you okay with having the 19th as your official match?


----------



## Huey (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep =)


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cheese, TwilightV said the date is fine and he is good for any time.
> 
> Huey and Captaincool, are you okay with having the 19th as your official match?



the date is ok for me, no problem^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cheese, TwilightV said the date is fine and he is good for any time.


okay ^.^


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> ssshhhh don't jinx it plz. lol


 
I call em like I see em.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey DragonKnight, if you're reading this; I'm on my wii and ready to train with you.  If you're not reading this, I'm still on my wii and gonna try to get used to the lag.  

I need to leave for school at about 10:50 so if I leave abruptly, you can blame the educational system.  If I play a character more than three times in a row, you can assume that's who I'll be going with against Rob.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 17, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Hey DragonKnight, if you're reading this; I'm on my wii and ready to train with you. If you're not reading this, I'm still on my wii and gonna try to get used to the lag.
> 
> I need to leave for school at about 10:50 so if I leave abruptly, you can blame the educational system. If I play a character more than three times in a row, you can assume that's who I'll be going with against Rob.


 
Yeah, I really tried to play with you, but your friend code still says "awaiting registration"  and i couldn't do anything!  What should I do about that?


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, I'm back...err..."home". At least, I've got my Wii, I mean. Friend code 0387-8637-0264. Lucario? Let's train. =D

Yoshistar: Your friend code is incorrect. Mind posting it here again, since the one on the linked thread dosen't work?

Oh, and one more thing: I've gotten a serious infection and I'll need an opperation, so my schedule might be hectic. However, I can just have the problem removed and I'll be fine on my own, so I'm still in this thing. Such is life.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll put your friend code on the SSBB thread. If there are any typos in the friend codes, please let me know.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 17, 2008)

...Silibus, my code is 4768 *9540* 9439, not 4540.  ^^;

I always keep it in my sig just in case things like these happen.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ...Silibus, my code is 4768 *9540* 9439, not 4540.  ^^;
> 
> I always keep it in my sig just in case things like these happen.  XD


Sorry for the mistake. I am fixing it now.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ...Silibus, my code is 4768 *9540* 9439, not 4540.  ^^;
> 
> I always keep it in my sig just in case things like these happen.  XD



That's why it took me so long to get on the first day I played you, I'm glad I took the code from your sig after a few tries. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

hey TwilightV, we really should train some time now, it is still awaiting your registration :\


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

Huh? I thought I had everyone registered already... i'll check.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

alright then :3
I'm up now, but where having lunch soon
just say when you wanna fight


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm ready, but it still says "Awaiting Registration"... XP


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind. Delete this. X3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm ready, but it still says "Awaiting Registration"... XP


okay, I get online now, but we're having lunch now
I'll hurry :3

Edit: okay lunch time


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

I found the problem... I had you down as WiGi~. >:3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I found the problem... I had you down as WiGi~. >:3


heh x3
I get back on my Wii now


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be getting back on right now. :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 18, 2008)

good matches, I need a break for now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 18, 2008)

Tomorrows match will be between:
*
Huey & Captaincool Vs. TwilightV & Cheesewulf*

Please make sure you are ready. If something comes up please contact me.


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Darn, now I really gotta get a Wii and Internet so I can get in on this. If I could suggest a stage, I'd say Shadow Moses Island.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Tomorrows match will be between:
> *
> Huey & Captaincool Vs. TwilightV & Cheesewulf*
> 
> Please make sure you are ready. If something comes up please contact me.


I'm placing my bet on TwilightV and Cheesewulf, but I'm rooting for Huey and Captaincool!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm placing my bet on TwilightV and Cheesewulf



well, taking my quote of 1million defeats : 3 wins against cheese in account... yeah, you might win that bet 
but huey 'n i will give it our best shot, that wont be easy for you, cheese and twilight!
but itll be fun nonetheless and thats what counts^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah I'm excited about the match, Huey and CptCool are somewhat evenly matched, but Twilight and I are playing in different ligas (I'm not critizing you Twilight ;<), would we take the average fighting skill of each team we would be even matched 

uh, what stage?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah I'm excited about the match, Huey and CptCool are somewhat evenly matched, but Twilight and I are playing in different ligas (I'm not critizing you Twilight ;<), would we take the average fighting skill of each team we would be even matched
> 
> uh, what stage?



i dont really care as long its not that fuckiny annoying pokemon stage >.> i hate it...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i dont really care as long its not that fuckiny annoying pokemon stage >.> i hate it...


you mean Spear Pillar? yeah, fuck that, every stage is fine, except Spear Pillar, and those bad stages like 75m, Mario Bros, etc


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you mean Spear Pillar? yeah, fuck that, every stage is fine, except Spear Pillar, and those bad stages like 75m, Mario Bros, etc



no, im talking about the stadium... i hate it when it starts changing...


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

Yoshi's Island! =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> Yoshi's Island! =D


I agree

oh and should I make the room? make sure you're picking the right color for your team, I wanna have green as color ^.^


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I agree
> 
> oh and should I make the room? make sure you're picking the right color for your team, I wanna have green as color ^.^



yoshis island is ok for me, i like that stage^^
huey, what colour do u want? i dont care, i look always smexy :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

Red =o


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> Red =o



alright, red it is^^
when will we duke it out then?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 19, 2008)

Green? Okay, but blue for next match. The stage is fine with me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Green? Okay, but blue for next match. The stage is fine with me.


okay, I'm fine with blue too :3


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

When are we playing =o


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

cheesewulf aimed for something like 7pm (which is in 3 hours in our timezone)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> cheesewulf aimed for something like 7pm (which is in 3 hours in our timezone)


ya but not today eh?
I'm fine with an hour later or so


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

How about in two hours? =o


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> How about in two hours? =o


yeah, that should be around 7pm here


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

How about now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> How about now?


I'm too busy to fight you now, sorry Huey. still need to fiish a commission and then I'm off for my shower and then I'm heading at the place where we're having our concert


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

How about two hours from now? =o

Okay =D


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess that leaves me some time to rest. I'll be on standby.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

erm, guys? you comming...?^^
scratch that  didnt read the PN, was blocked as a popup today and i totally forgot it XD


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a set time?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright, the match between Huey & Captaincool vs. TwilightV & Cheesewulf will be rescheduled for tomorrow.

12pm eastern (UTC -5)  / 7pm Central European (UTC +1).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

alright! I can't wait to kick your asses D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> alright! I can't wait to kick your asses D:



pff, yeah, sure


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

Heh. 

I meant anytime during our day to play. That is, tonight. I've been sitting here all day.

Tomorrow I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> Heh.
> 
> I meant anytime during our day to play. That is, tonight. I've been sitting here all day.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm not so sure about.


What do you mean? You might not make it?


----------



## Huey (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll try.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'll try.


Thank you.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 19, 2008)

...I forget what that is for Central Standard Time. XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ...I forget what that is for Central Standard Time. XP


11 am for you and me.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, got it!


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll have to withdraw, with many appologies to -Lucario-. (Here's hoping you can get a new (better) teammate) Not because I can't figure out the timing with the lag, although that might have served a problem. My infection was a lot worse than we thought, and I'm on some serious medication as well as under the cautious eye of my doctor for possibly more operations. I'm really weak and exhausted, from both the treatment and cause, and I don't know when I'll be available. I'm really upset I won't be able to play and that my withdrawing might cause some inconvienence, but forcing myself to times as well as to playing with a teammate relying on me would just be foolish of me to attempt.

Appologies once again.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I'll have to withdraw, with many appologies to -Lucario-. (Here's hoping you can get a new (better) teammate) Not because I can't figure out the timing with the lag, although that might have served a problem. My infection was a lot worse than we thought, and I'm on some serious medication as well as under the cautious eye of my doctor for possibly more operations. I'm really weak and exhausted, from both the treatment and cause, and I don't know when I'll be available. I'm really upset I won't be able to play and that my withdrawing might cause some inconvienence, but forcing myself to times as well as to playing with a teammate relying on me would just be foolish of me to attempt.
> 
> Appologies once again.


There is no need for apologizes. I do hope you get well soon.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I'll have to withdraw, with many appologies to -Lucario-. (Here's hoping you can get a new (better) teammate) Not because I can't figure out the timing with the lag, although that might have served a problem. My infection was a lot worse than we thought, and I'm on some serious medication as well as under the cautious eye of my doctor for possibly more operations. I'm really weak and exhausted, from both the treatment and cause, and I don't know when I'll be available. I'm really upset I won't be able to play and that my withdrawing might cause some inconvienence, but forcing myself to times as well as to playing with a teammate relying on me would just be foolish of me to attempt.
> 
> Appologies once again.


 
Its ok Olnet, just make sure you get well soon from your infection. Your health is more important.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

that sounds awful Michael, I hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 19, 2008)

It's just a game.  Health comes first.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 20, 2008)

^Agreed.  Get well soon, Michael.

...I hate to bring it up like this (I don't want to sound rude), but now what?  I suppose Silibus'll be able to jump back in or something?


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

Hope all goes well Michael.


...Our match is set for about fifteen minutes from now. Is everyone here?


----------



## Huey (Dec 20, 2008)

I am =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

huh? you set another time? I thought it's on 7pm, but it's only 6pm here... well I'm fine with that too, I'll let CptCool know

I'll make a room, Twilight we're green, 5 Stock, no items (turn off your items all please)

Yoshi's Island?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2008)

didnt we say 7pm utc+1...?
im ready anyways^^


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

You should make the room. I'll be on and ready. NINJA'D!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2008)

huey, i need ya! :O
^^


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry bout that. My thing reset to blue...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

The winner is:
Green Team!


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> The winner is:
> Grn Team!



Victory Fix! X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2008)

damn i suck :O
sorry huey, i was really bad today...
gratz, green teem^^


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2008)

You did better than me, I just stumbled around... XP


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 20, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Victory Fix! X3


*gg*


> damn i suck :O
> sorry huey, i was really bad today...
> gratz, green teem^^


yeah, you just given away one life

tho our connection was not the best, but it was very playable


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> You did better than me, I just stumbled around... XP



maybe... but you didnt die like 2 seconds after the fight began >.<


----------



## Huey (Dec 20, 2008)

>:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 20, 2008)

Good job to both teams. 

Team 4: TwilightV and Cheesewulf. Advance!

Team 3: Captaincool and Huey. Dont give up, there is a sub tournament. All those who lost in the first round will fight each other.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good job to both teams.
> 
> Team 4: TwilightV and Cheesewulf. Advance!
> 
> Team 3: Captaincool and Huey. Dont give up, there is a sub tournament. All those who lost in the first round will fight each other.



nice! thats cool^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

4253-3200-6126 This is -DragonKnight-'s Friend code. Please make sure you have it entered. If there are any complications please contact me.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 4253-3200-6126 This is -DragonKnight-'s Friend code. Please make sure you have it entered. If there are any complications please contact me.



The problem isn't the code, I have that in right.  It just keeps saying "awaiting registration."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> The problem isn't the code, I have that in right.  It just keeps saying "awaiting registration."


That means -DragonKnight- hasnt input your code.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

He says he did...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> He says he did...


One of you must have input a wrong code. Please make sure you both double check.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> He says he did...



I hate complications, I hope things work right.*chews on finger nails*


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, if we can't solve this, then either pheonix or Rob makes the room and we join.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Hey, if we can't solve this, then either pheonix or Rob makes the room and we join.


That will work too.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Thought of that EARLY on.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Hey, if we can't solve this, then either pheonix or Rob makes the room and we join.



That works for me, can't wait. ^_^


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey so is our match gonna happen today?  The match is 3pm eastern time...which is 12pm pacific time, and its almost 12 for me.  Is anybody ready?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm ready, waiting for everyone else.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Whew good...Who should make a room?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

either pheonix or Rob.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll make the room.^_^ 10 more minutes, where's my partner?


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Everybody is still awaiting registration for me...Do you guys have my friend code down on your roster's?  I got all of your's and I assure you, they are 100% correct on my end...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you have Rob registered?


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah both rob and pheonix


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren!  I seeeee you!!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Really?  SWEET!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

adding you guys now.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

hey, what is everyone's wii name?  Just so I know who's here.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

You set your own nick names for your friends dont you?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

PHNX for me cause my name never fits in most games.D:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

just until they're registered.  Then their wii name shows up


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

My partners still not here.T_T


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

why Brawl hasn't a spectating mode among friends?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I see Pheonix, Dragonknight sees me...

ROB WHERE R U?


Edit: Yeah, especially for online tourneys.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> why Brawl hasn't a spectating mode among friends?



I know they should really add that.

come on rob where are ya?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, the anticipation's getting to me.  I'm actually sweating!


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my GOD!!  The time is approximately 12:01, which is one entire MINUTE after our scheduled time.  That means you guys forfeit!!!  Nah, that's messed up j/k


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Wow, the anticipation's getting to me.  I'm actually sweating!



What suspense, I'm anxious to start this.

I'd be depressed if that where the case.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Wow, the anticipation's getting to me.  I'm actually sweating!


my finger were cold as ice

wow I hope Rob gets here in time... though... better not :twisted:


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Wow, the anticipation's getting to me. I'm actually sweating!


 

Wow, come and take a chill pill with me Soren...It's probably gonna lag up a storm anyway...lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

wish you could record the matches too -_-


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

What happens if he doesn't show? I don't want to lose without even playing, all that training for nothing.T_T


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What happens if he doesn't show? I don't want to lose without even playing, all that training for nothing.T_T


 

I haven't played in like months.  I'm hoping im not that rusty


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What happens if he doesn't show?


give him some time, if he doesn't show up in... let's say 40 min, you forfeit


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What happens if he doesn't show? I don't want to lose without even playing, all that training for nothing.T_T



I suppose we could always make him a lvl 9 bot as Fox.  Wouldn't be the same, but we'd still play the match n e ways.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

-Dragonknight- said:


> I haven't played in like months.  I'm hoping im not that rusty



I'm sure you'll do fine.^_^

<--is crying on the inside


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I suppose we could always make him a lvl 9 bot as Fox. Wouldn't be the same, but we'd still play the match n e ways.


 

Hey Soren, we should just play a practice game while we wait...join me if you can


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I suppose we could always make him a lvl 9 bot as Fox.  Wouldn't be the same, but we'd still play the match n e ways.



That would be horrible, the funny thing is Silibus is supposed to play for anyone who can't make it and he's still sleeping. XD lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm sure you'll do fine.^_^
> 
> <--is crying on the inside


heh, I could replace him, I'm not bad with Fox D:

maybe someone should add him on AIM? to see if he's online


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

most likly you get your match postponed


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> heh, I could replace him, I'm not bad with Fox D:
> 
> maybe someone should add him on AIM? to see if he's online



I have his AIM but I'm not logged in, good idea.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Dragonknight, I assume your wii name is Brian, right?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

huh, DragonKnight, while you're waiting maybe you could add my code :3

0516 8703 3788


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope he's not online.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Dragonknight, I assume your wii name is Brian, right?


 

Yes....lol


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Wanna have a match while i wait cheesewulf?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Nope he's not online.


dang


> Wanna have a match while i wait cheesewulf?


sure


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

-Dragonknight- said:


> Yes....lol



Go ahead and make it a team match, if you haven't already.  Be good practice.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> huh, DragonKnight, while you're waiting maybe you could add my code :3
> 
> 0516 8703 3788


 

Will do!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sure



sweet, made a room.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

good training match!  Sis is joining


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

What stage is the tourney supposed to be in?


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow...glad you are on my team Soren!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Im sorry, I dont know where Rob is at this time. If he does not show up, will all of you be available for a later time?

Im going to talk to him now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

He will be on in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

gewd


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

sweet.^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Repeat post, what stage is it supposed to be?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

lag much?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Repeat post, what stage is it supposed to be?


each picks their favourite stage or settle it like CptCool, Huey. Twilight and I did

oh and I'm betting on pheonix and Rob 
but no one knows what could happen

please think of turning off your items and set stocks on 5


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey...I couldn't help but notice that your sister was helping you a little too much...No Friendsies!  lol


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

-Dragonknight- said:


> Hey...I couldn't help but notice that your sister was helping you a little too much...No Friendsies!  lol



She doesn't play often.  I'd feel bad if I killed her off too quick.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm gonna have to make another room.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

^ okies


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry for dropping by unexpectedly, guys.  I know the tourney's going on, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to join in the practice match.  Many thanks for the matches.  ^_^

Good luck to those participating today.  ^^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

color correction*


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

BARELY!


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

I have never seen anybody BEAST it like that Soren!!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

*pant* *pant*


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Um...so...who won exactly? Both teams kinda kicked each other's arses...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

I know. Which one are we counting?  And what happened on Luigi's mansion?  Self sacrifice?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

I kept getting stuck underneath the damn mansion...but yeah, that sucked


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What seems to be the problem?



Uh, we just keep playing.  Which match should count?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Uh, we just keep playing.  Which match should count?


the first?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

Im ready for my match up against Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar. Whenever you guys are ready send me a PM and I will go on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the first?


^ This, it was supposed to be one match.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Then we won by a hair!  Nice.  Great matches though.  Had it been any other time, you guys would take it.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

That would mean we won...but god...the other team is friggin tough!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys make a fearsome combo!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2008)

Good job guys. ^^


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Ugh...I'm done...mainly because Im starving...You guys can figure out who won...the official first match was won by us...but overall wins was to them...So you guys decide what's best!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

That first match was epic.  All the way top the end.  Too bad it was too long for a replay.  Everyone would LOVE to see it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

So then it is decided. Team 5: Soren Tylus and -DragonKnight-. Advance.

Team 6: SirRob and Pheonix will be going to the sub-tournament.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2008)

-Dragonknight- said:


> Ugh...I'm done...mainly because Im starving...You guys can figure out who won...the official first match was won by us...but overall wins was to them...So you guys decide what's best!


You guys won, the other matches don't matter. =P


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You guys won, the other matches don't matter. =P



But if it weren't for us winning the first, you guys would probably be advancing.  You are, seriously, a great pair of fighters!  I feel out of breath and exhausted.  You really brought out my all.  Great games, awsome times, wonderful memories.


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

My god...but i feel like its underserved...lol  You guys are seriously a royal pain in the ass...but take it as a complement!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh well too bad for us. lol it was fun, I hate that level though. XD good games guys.^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

oy, congrats to Soren and Dragonknight then :3

is someone still up for some matches? I'll get on my Wii in the next minutes


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oy, congrats to Soren and Dragonknight then :3
> 
> is someone still up for some matches? I'll get on my Wii in the next minutes



I'm up still, but fuck pikachu. I can't fight one on one with him to save my life.(or win a tournament match) XD


----------



## -Dragonknight- (Dec 22, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> But if it weren't for us winning the first, you guys would probably be advancing. You are, seriously, a great pair of fighters! I feel out of breath and exhausted. You really brought out my all. Great games, awsome times, wonderful memories.


 

Im glad you were on my team...You seriously carried us at certain times...mainly because i kept falling stupidly...but yeah, you kick ass


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

Now I just need to setup the final first round official match. 

Team 1: Silibus and -Lucario- vs. Team 2: Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Dragonknight and Soren!  ^^  I'm sure it was an epic match.

Hmm... well, I'm available anytime now that I've finally made a checking account (for the military; I just came back about 5 minutes ago).  So I have no more plans for this week.  Heck, if the match will take place after midnight (Central time) just say the word and I'll set my alarm.  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 22, 2008)

The last first round match between: 
Team 1: Silibus and -Lucario- 
vs. 
Team 2: Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar

Will be on Wednesday at 1pm eastern time (12 pm central)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Be ready DCK, Yosh, and Lucario. The match is today.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright.  ^^  I'll practice up all throughout the morning, although I doubt that'll help me.  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

already playing random matches to get some quick training done.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, DCK!  If you're still up for it, want to train for a bit while Lucario and Silibus show up?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Hey, DCK!  If you're still up for it, want to train for a bit while Lucario and Silibus show up?


Sure, I finally have all the chars unlocked so I need to know which one I should use out of 5 I think is good for me.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Alright.  Switching over to Brawl now.  I'll Brawl for 30 minutes, then head back here to check up.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

The official match is in 40 minutes. I will be on soon and practice.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

oi that match had lag that DC us but I think I know who to use so far, just need to try out the other 3


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, crap.  I wasn't counting on mom getting on the PC anytime soon.  >_>  I apologize for the lag.

...Wish me luck in persuading her to turn the thing off for about an hour.  .__.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Well, crap.  I wasn't counting on mom getting on the PC anytime soon.  >_>  I apologize for the lag.
> 
> ...Wish me luck in persuading her to turn the thing off for about an hour.  .__.


kk luckly for me sister dont come home in 6 hours


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, she's in a good mood today!    We agreed to shut it down at 11:50 (am, central), 10 minutes before the match.  So hopefully there'll be little to no lag.  ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Oi, I dont see my apprentice anywhere. I believe he might be late.
He's on


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got up. I'm ready to brawl.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

PC is off.  I'm logging on Brawl now.

Just to be clear, though, what stage are we going to battle on and what color should DCK and I be?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> PC is off.  I'm logging on Brawl now.
> 
> Just to be clear, though, what stage are we going to battle on and what color should DCK and I be?


Yosh you can make the room, me and Lucario will be blue team and you and DCK can be green or red. What stage would you like?


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to say PictoChat, if everyone agrees with it.

I'll be Red.  Hopefully my teammate will verify this on time as well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I want to say PictoChat, if everyone agrees with it.
> 
> I'll be Red.  Hopefully my teammate will verify this on time as well.


Sure Pictochat sounds fine to me.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

And now I switch over to Brawl.

...for real, this time.  XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Joining right now @_@ sorry had to clean the apartment 
and picto is fine


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

-_- gawd dont tell me this same problem again, being unable to join games.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Insane lag


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

yea the game kicked me out actually


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't count for that to happen... x__x

I suggest each of us check their Internet for anything that's interfering.  I'm just hoping the quality of our connections isn't the problem... =/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

I got nothing on my end, I Disable the net for both computers before I brawl


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing should be lagging from my side. I'll make the room.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Everything is disconnected from the internet over here. Only person on anything is me right now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my brother off the 360 and no one else is using this connection. Should we reschedule this match?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

yea, and I'm on secured wireless in my sisters room where the wireless is and it oddly appears with Luc


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

I found the problem. Want to retry this?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry Yosh Tried my hardest TwT


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

-_- I'm out we lost already, gonna go sleep the rest of the day


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Good game guys. Why did we just play pictochat tho (Curious)?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Good game guys. Why did we just play pictochat tho (Curious)?


it was the chosen map...hate those small maps -_- I'm off for the whole day...just want to sleep


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Sleep well. Good games everyone. You all fought well!

The sub-tournament will be organized and held before the next round.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 24, 2008)

.__.  I'm sorry I disappointed you, DCK.  I'm lucky when it comes to endurance, but my offense needs some (serious) work.

Ah, well, it was a good try.  Congrats Silibus and Lucario, and the best of luck on the rest of the tourney.  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> .__.  I'm sorry I disappointed you, DCK.  I'm lucky when it comes to endurance, but my offense needs some (serious) work.
> 
> Ah, well, it was a good try.  Congrats Silibus and Lucario, and the best of luck on the rest of the tourney.  ^^


Neither of you should be disappointed, you did well. DCK's Ike and Yosh's Lucas make a frightening team. Im glad I stuck with Snake.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> .__.  I'm sorry I disappointed you, DCK.  I'm lucky when it comes to endurance, but my offense needs some (serious) work.
> 
> Ah, well, it was a good try.  Congrats Silibus and Lucario, and the best of luck on the rest of the tourney.  ^^


its alright still two slow on the draw, and I still refuse to change my fighting style from Classic style

*Classic style: Refusal useage of the C stick and any Smash techniques (wavedashing ect), simply relying on timing and evasion A.K.A orignal Smash style*

Need to work more on the newer guys timing Ike got the power but not the speed to deal with Lucario and Sonic hence I was easily able to been chaingrabbed by Luc


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

You both did very well, hope to play you both again in the future.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

hai guise, when will be the next match?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

*Semi-finals:*

Team 1:
*Silibus (Substituting MichaelOlnet) for & -Lucario-
*VS
Team 4:
*TwilightV & Cheesewulf
__________________________________________________
*(Auto Advance)
Team 5:
*-DragonKnight- & Soren Tylus
__________________________________________________
*
*Sub Tournament:*

Team 2:
Desume Crysis Kaiser & Yoshistar
VS
Team 3:
Huey & Captaincool
_________________________________________________________
(Auto Advance)
Team 6:
Pheonix & SirRob


_The first page will now be edited._​


----------



## pheonix (Dec 27, 2008)

Auto advance missing out on some action but meh. can't wait for the next match.^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay, automatically in finals!  Now I gotta do my best to make the auto advance worth it.  If we advance into a pounding, then the advance would feel like we got special treatment for being kinda sucky.

Best of luck to everyone!  I want the finals to be as close as me and dragonknight's first win--long, challenging, close, and on edge.  That makes for exciting matches.  If I can get that out of a match, I don't care if I lose it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Yay, automatically in finals!  Now I gotta do my best to make the auto advance worth it.  If we advance into a pounding, then the advance would feel like we got special treatment for being kinda sucky.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!  I want the finals to be as close as me and dragonknight's first win--long, challenging, close, and on edge.  That makes for exciting matches.  If I can get that out of a match, I don't care if I lose it.



That's why our match was the best.^_^ 

I need to practice for the sub-tournament, me and rob can definitely do this. Good luck all!=)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not trying to make Huey and CptCool look bad, but you two shouldn't have problems against them ;P

I'm really curious how Twilight and I do against Sili and Lucario, my two most feared opponents, even tho I know who's winning

Snake? SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm not trying to make Huey and CptCool look bad, but you two shouldn't have problems against them ;P
> 
> I'm really curious how Twilight and I do against Sili and Lucario, my two most feared opponents, even tho I know who's winning
> 
> Snake? SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!



lol you never know.

Yeah good luck, wish I could see the match cause I already know how epic it's gonna be.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know when the next matches are going to be?


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

Did I miss entry? or can I still give my code in


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> Did I miss entry? or can I still give my code in


very late sadly were in the second stages now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> Did I miss entry? or can I still give my code in


Im sorry, you missed the entry a while ago. More tournaments will be held later, I assure you.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

lol it's alright, I tend to zone away and come back to this forum at random.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> lol it's alright, I tend to zone away and come back to this forum at random.


Well you can contact me through any messenger I have and I will keep you up to date.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> That's why our match was the best.^_^
> 
> I need to practice for the sub-tournament, me and rob can definitely do this. Good luck all!=)



It was EPIC.  One on one with approx. 200% damage each...  It all came down to whoever could get a successful smash in, and with you having Pika's thunder...  Well, I had a true underdog win.  If Rob and Dragonknight are on again at the same time, I suggest we go a few rounds again.  

If that don't give you practice, nothing, and I mean NOTHING will be experience enough.

And I bet you and Rob will dominate the sub-tourney.  The way you pounded us after the first match...  Yeah, you've got it.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> It was EPIC.  One on one with approx. 200% damage each...  It all came down to whoever could get a successful smash in, and with you having Pika's thunder...  Well, I had a true underdog win.  *If Rob and Dragonknight are on again at the same time, I suggest we go a few rounds again.
> *
> If that don't give you practice, nothing, and I mean NOTHING will be experience enough.
> 
> And I bet you and Rob will dominate the sub-tourney.  The way you pounded us after the first match...  Yeah, you've got it.



I agree with that, you guys are fun to fight.^_^

With the current problem with friends matches how is the tournament gonna run on whatever schedule you had in mind? As of current no ones been able to connect to anothers Wii unless doing basic brawl. (and we all prefer to steer clear of these 2 minute hell matches) What should/can we do if the problem takes awhile to fix?

Edit: the problem was fixed, ignore last statement.
Edit2: the problem has arisen once again and poses a possible problem for the tournament.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry for not posting anything. I PMed everyone in the sub-tournament for their date and time openings. And have received replies from everyone but Huey.

So far the next match will be sometime next monday.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 31, 2008)

The sub-tournament time and date has been decided. The match will be next monday at 6pm.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

kk gonna see if I can get the wii on Sunday to be ready for monday


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, good luck to those fighting today/tonight.  I'm almost glad I'm not in it since my break is over and I'm back in school.  But luckily for me, it shouldn't stop me from appearing in the finals.

If only there was a way to see these matches... maybe the next installment of SSB will have this nice feature.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Well, good luck to those fighting today/tonight.  I'm almost glad I'm not in it since my break is over and I'm back in school.  But luckily for me, it shouldn't stop me from appearing in the finals.
> 
> If only there was a way to see these matches... maybe the next installment of SSB will have this nice feature.



true... would be nice!
but i just noticed... 6pm, but which timezone...?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

So the sub-tourney match begins in about 10-15 minutes.  Is everyone ready?  I haven't seen Huey in a while...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> So the sub-tourney match begins in about 10-15 minutes.  Is everyone ready?  I haven't seen Huey in a while...



anytime! i hope huey comes, i dont want to take you on alone^^

one question though: isnt it still an hour till 6pm eastern?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

He isnt on any messenger. :/


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

^...that might be a problem. Oh boy...

Will the match be postponed or is there anyone willing to fill in for 'im if he doesn't make it tonight?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

well I'm ready, =3 my skills with Daisy/Wedding peach improved


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I can fill in for him.

If we postpone this, everything else will be rushed or the tournament will be under the charge of someone else.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

alright, cool^^ wanna start then?


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

Ack, didn't notice this!  I'll be on in a few then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll be on :/

I'd much prefer Huey to play.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

I talked to Huey yesterday... He said yesterday that he just remembered about the tournament, but I guess he forgot about him remembering. x_x;

Anyways, good luck to all the participants!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

the little delay is actually good, i could finish the movie i was watching ^^;;
it kicks me out everytime i try to join now >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant fill in for Huey. My little brother is on the 360 and all I will do is cause lag.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

lets delay it to another day then


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll play!!! ;DDDD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'll play!!! ;DDDD



RLY!? =D
*looks at first page*
hey... stop teasing me =(

in my opinion we delay it or we are disqualified because one of us wasnt there. the 2nd option is absolutely fine by me^^ i wouldnt be mad at huey, who knows why he couldnt make it and even if he just forgot it wouldnt matter for me, i keep forgeting lots of stuff, too^^
but teaming up with someone else isnt a good idea imo, huey was my designated partner and teaming up with someone else now is a little unfair i guess

wow @my bad spelling >.> im really tired


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll delay it. DCK will only have the wii for today and tomorrow. If Huey doesnt show up then it will be a 2 on 1 match.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> I'll delay it. DCK will only have the wii for today and tomorrow. If Huey doesnt show up then it will be a 2 on 1 match.



2 on 1...?
erm, about that not teaming up with someone else... you didnt take that seriously, right...? i dont think its unfair anymore ^^;;;


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 5, 2009)

How about we make it a 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 Team Battle?    I CALL GREEN!  *shot*

Naw, but seriously, if Huey doesn't show up tomorrow, I'll take the liberty of dropping out as well.  It'll be CaptainCool vs. DCK.  ^_^

I'm OK with it, so no worries.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> 2 on 1...?
> erm, about that not teaming up with someone else... you didnt take that seriously, right...? i dont think its unfair anymore ^^;;;


Oi.

Here is the final decision. It will be delayed for one day. All participants must be on at 6 pm eastern time (Like we planned today). If there is a missing participant a replacement must be found within the next 5 minutes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Oi.
> 
> Here is the final decision. It will be delayed for one day. All participants must be on at 6 pm eastern time (Like we planned today). If there is a missing participant a replacement must be found within the next 5 minutes.



sounds good to me.
@yoshistar: the idea itself is good but it was intended to be a 2on2 tournament and we should keep it that way. and i dont want anyone not to participate^^

alright, tomorrow than^^
im offline now, nighty night guys


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> sounds good to me.
> @yoshistar: the idea itself is good but it was intended to be a 2on2 tournament and we should keep it that way. and i dont want anyone not to participate^^
> 
> alright, tomorrow than^^
> im offline now, nighty night guys


Sleep well and good luck to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Oi.
> 
> Here is the final decision. It will be delayed for one day. All participants must be on at 6 pm eastern time (Like we planned today). If there is a missing participant a replacement must be found within the next 5 minutes.



Hell I'll be a replacement if that will be allowed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Hell I'll be a replacement if that will be allowed.


The decision is only for tomorrows match. Nothing more.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Silibus said:


> The decision is only for tomorrows match. Nothing more.



I know I'd just hate to see them get disqualified or have to do a 2 V 1 match.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry about not appearing DAMN COMCAST DECIDED TO NOT REPAIR THE INTERNET, just before the tournament too


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

Huey haven't showed up? 

I hope he will today!

anyway, when will the other matches take place?
I hope anytime soon, because we don't have tests until 20th I think, so I have lots of time and don't have to study alot :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, are we going to make this happen today?  ^^;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope so, has anyone heard from Huey yet?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

I would suck if we win by default -_-


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I would suck if we win by default -_-



I'll give captaincool a hand so you guys don't win by default if that's fine with all of you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Just out of curiosity, are we going to make this happen today?  ^^;



well im primed n ready (more primed than ready and ill probably shoot myself in the foot or something >.>), only huey seems to be MIA.
it would be cool if pheonix is allowed to join me but i dont fell so good about that because he is in another team :/

a 2on1 is fine by me (its 5 minutes after the set time anyways and i didnt find anyone besides pheonix who might not be allowed to join me...) but the outcome of that is.... obvious XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

It should -_-;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> well im primed n ready (more primed than ready and ill probably shoot myself in the foot or something >.>), only huey seems to be MIA.
> it would be cool if pheonix is allowed to join me but i dont fell so good about that because he is in another team :/
> 
> a 2on1 is fine by me (its 5 minutes after the the set time anyways and i didnt find anyone besides pheonix who might not be allowed to join me...) but the outcome of that is.... obvious XD



Aww trying to help but it seems I'm not trusted. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Aww trying to help but it seems I'm not trusted. XD



of course i trust you and id love to be in a team with you^^ i just dont know whether its allowed or not


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> of course i trust you and id love to be in a team with you^^ i just dont know whether its allowed or not



Umm Silibus, can you answer that one for us?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 6, 2009)

Can the match be handicapped to be fair on CaptainCool?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Umm Silibus, can you answer that one for us?



yeah, would be nice^^

@Soren Tylus: i dont want this to be so very complicated...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

I dont mind a handicapped match


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Umm Silibus, can you answer that one for us?


Let me check if Huey is around. I talked to him yesterday for a bit, but he has been avoiding me for unknown reasons.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Let me check if Huey is around. I talked to him yesterday for a bit, but he has been avoiding me for unknown reasons.



Okay, hope he's around. Complications/changes are a horrible thing and this tournament has had a few.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

i hope we can get this over with soon...
its been a very hard day for me and i dont sleep so well lately... and its past midnight here already 
i dont want to slow things down again today, its okay if its a 2on1 or a disqualification for us (but id much more prefer to play with huey or pheonix of course )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, Huey is not around. I have found a solution, but you may choose.

Either have Captaincool with a computer ally, or as you said have a handicap. I am truly sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Sorry for the delay, Huey is not around. I have found a solution, but you may choose.
> 
> Either have Captaincool with a computer ally, or as you said have a handicap. I am truly sorry for the inconvenience.



Alrighty, good luck captaincool.^_^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Sorry for the delay, Huey is not around. I have found a solution, but you may choose.
> 
> Either have Captaincool with a computer ally, or as you said have a handicap. I am truly sorry for the inconvenience.



id prefer the ally. i hate handicaps >.> (probably my death sentence but i dont care^^)

edit: thx, pheonix! ill need it XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

a Computer ally might give him more of a chance, while a Handicap isnt much since its still two people


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll go ahead and log on right now.  ^^

Good luck to all of you.  =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm on just gonna log out and log back onto smash to fix it a bit


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> a Computer ally might give him more of a chance, while a Handicap isnt much since its still two people


Sounds like you got it backwards.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

btw, which color u want?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Sounds like you got it backwards.


well I dont know what the handicap is


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well I dont know what the handicap is



i dont fly that far while you fly much more when i hit you


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well I dont know what the handicap is


Handicap is giving Captaincool more power, CPU ally is giving him an Ai teammate.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

can someone else open a room, please? mine was buged >.> friendly fire was off but my ally was able to hit me >_<


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait! Huey's on!!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Wait! Huey's on!!



It's too late. They started already.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 6, 2009)

Can't they have another match with Huey? I mean, I was like an hour late for my match...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

@_@ the damn game wont let me join matches and when I did they already in a match


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

wohoo! hes back^^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Can't they have another match with Huey? I mean, I was like an hour late for my match...



True, lets see what happens.


----------



## Huey (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry everyone.

Seriously =(


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

im having a one second button delay >.> no kidding...


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

Did it start yet or are you guys still having problems?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

XP somoene forgot to put on teams XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

-_- who the hell isnt putting on teams


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

thats not funny anymore^^''
which team do u want? and why can we attack team mates...? this whole thing is fucked up XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty much lost right now (considering I can't be in two places at once right now).  Apparently I can't change the rules to make it a Team Battle.  

We need to think this through together.  What's the plan right now?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

You guys dont mind if I try to make a room?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

dudes, please... im dying here^^
but i had the same problem with my room :/


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

Go for it.  Whomever makes the room has full authority on rule-making (for the first match, at least).  It's a Team Battle, 5-stocked match right?

As for colors, I wanna be Red, unless you had another one in mind Desu?

I'll head back to Brawl in the meantime.  I won't know what's going on over here, though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, my team battle is working...did someone who made the room forget to switch it to Team?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Red for me and yosh


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

-_-; What the hell have I missed?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

Done and Done
Me and Yosh won
We had the bot match though I wanted to have a real match TwT


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

stage sucked, i sucked, 2nd cpu marth sucked but i dont care, i cant take anymore... im so tired, ill faint soon i guess 0.o
can we call that one valid...?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> stage sucked, i sucked, 2nd cpu marth sucked but i dont care, i cant take anymore... im so tired, ill faint soon i guess 0.o
> can we call that one valid...?


Was Huey in it? I heard he came back. 

Go sleep Captaincool.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 6, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Was Huey in it? I heard he came back.
> 
> Go sleep Captaincool.



no he wasnt, i had a cpu ally
@desume: yeah, i wanted that, too :/


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel partially responsible for not thinking things completely through.  I forgot to ask about the stage... x_x  I was shooting for Final Destination, but...

Sorry for everything, guys.  The matches we did manage to have were good, though.  Everyone did great!

I wondered where Huey went, though.... he made an appearance for a bit (we fought a free-for-all by accident), but when we were finally ready he didn't show up. =/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 6, 2009)

Im sorry, im going to count the match. We dont have enough time to do another rematch.

Yosh and DCK advance.


----------



## Huey (Jan 6, 2009)

My internet connection died for about two hours.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 6, 2009)

^
T_T

Aw that sucks!

Well, I hate to ask, but when's the next round take place?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

Huey said:


> My internet connection died for about two hours.



yeah, that really sucks :/ i know that, the internet connection always fails when you need it the most >_<
good luck everyone!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear the bad news Cool & Huey, wish it was a regular match.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah it sucked... but its alright^^ it was nobodys fault (well maybe the fault of huey's internet ISP XD), im not mad at all.

i got a question about recording matches: can you send them to people in your friendslist? i never used the recording feature so i dont know and id love to see some matches :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah it sucked... but its alright^^ it was nobodys fault (well maybe the fault of huey's internet ISP XD), im not mad at all.
> 
> i got a question about recording matches: can you send them to people in your friendslist? i never used the recording feature so i dont know and id love to see some matches :3


Think the total time you can record is 2 minutes, but I dunno never got the ability to record a match that was stock


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 7, 2009)

The limit is actually 3 minutes.  You can record any kind of match as long as it doesn't go over said limit.  I've got a boatload of saved matches, both timed and stocked!  XD  (Hell, I was bored enough to make my own short story using saved matches...)

The catch is that you *need* to have your friends registered on both Brawl AND the Wii console.  So provide both codes and add your friends' if you want to send/receive any data.

Sorry for going off-topic; just wanted to clear that out.  ^^;


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 7, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> The limit is actually 3 minutes.  You can record any kind of match as long as it doesn't go over said limit.  I've got a boatload of saved matches, both timed and stocked!  XD  (Hell, I was bored enough to make my own short story using saved matches...)
> 
> The catch is that you *need* to have your friends registered on both Brawl AND the Wii console.  So provide both codes and add your friends' if you want to send/receive any data.
> 
> Sorry for going off-topic; just wanted to clear that out.  ^^;



its not really of topic because it would be nice to see matches of the tournament^^
but only 3 minutes... thats not enough :/


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 7, 2009)

^
So true.

I do have some decent ones recorded iin stock, but the only one worth sharing is a macro fight that ends with toon link being owned by a Ho-oh Aura storm combo.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a video of two Kirbys bopping their head to Butter Building on the Halberd.
I also have one of me playing an online match in the Online Waiting Room.
Oh, and me having a match in a Basic Brawl with 3 other Foxes. That was awesome.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 7, 2009)

I have lots of Weegee vids where I mostly pulled off sick or "0 to death" combos, and one on Target Smash lvl1 with around 10 sec with Luigi too
also a few with Zelda


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

so the match is at 12 pm central time, that's like 7pm here?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> so the match is at 12 pm central time, that's like 7pm here?



correct^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

10 minutes to go


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm already on, me and Twilight are blue team


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

good luck guys!^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Im on. Good luck. May the best win.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

what's up with Lucario?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> what's up with Lucario?


I dont know. We'll end up doing the same as we did for Huey I suppose. 

When you are ready make the room and set the teams. (No items please)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

okay, but is TwilightV on again? we went off after he left

5 stocks? and which stage? I'll go with Delphino Plaza


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, but is TwilightV on again? we went off after he left
> 
> 5 stocks? and which stage? I'll go with Delphino Plaza


Yes 5 stock. Thank you. We'll all chose the stage we want and it will decide randomly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

okay, I'll get back on my Wii then, hopefully Lucario shows up by then D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

it doesn't feel like a win :<

my ear started bleeding in the middle of the match Oo


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> it doesn't feel like a win :<
> 
> my ear started bleeding in the middle of the match Oo



 Wha happun?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> it doesn't feel like a win :<
> 
> my ear started bleeding in the middle of the match Oo



did they beat the crap out of you and your ear started to bleed?  kidding^^


so your team won? congratz!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Eh. I was supposed to get a cpu ally. But you guys win.

I did my best. I was able to bring Cheese to 3 lives and Twilight to 1.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Eh. I was supposed to get a cpu ally. But you guys win.
> 
> I did my best. I was able to bring Cheese to 3 lives and Twilight to 1.


oh, sorry, didn't know that

yeah, Snake is meh, and I suppose he's the only one who would be able to do that 


> Wha happun?


nothing serious


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh, sorry, didn't know that
> 
> yeah, Snake is meh, and I suppose he's the only one who would be able to do that
> 
> nothing serious


Snake + RPG = Epic

Good match.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

So... we're in the finals???!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> So... we're in the finals???!


Cheesewulf and TwilightV, Advance.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Cheesewulf and TwilightV, Advance.


it still doesn't feel right... :<

did Lucario respond to your PM?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay!
â™ªWe're in the fi-nals
We're in the fi-nals
The final ma-atch
We are so awe-someâ™ª

...sorry about that.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> it still doesn't feel right... :<
> 
> did Lucario respond to your PM?


Yes, I he responded to the PM and was fully aware of the match today.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

oi, now I'm worrying something might happened :\

or the classical "Internet-crashed-when-you-need-it-most"


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry that I missed the match today. Something rather serious came up this morning and I was unable to participate in the matches. I would like to apologies for the inconvenience this caused.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

All finalists from the tournament and sub tournament please PM me about the best available time and date to hold your match.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you all for responding. The only one I cannot reach is -Dragonknight-. If someone can get in touch with him please do. 

As for the sub-tournament, it will have to take place after I have left. The best and closest time for it will be on monday at 4 pm central time. (5 pm Eastern)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 11, 2009)

Unless someone wants to take over. Im canceling the tournament. 

Im sorry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Unless someone wants to take over. Im canceling the tournament.
> 
> Im sorry.


well since I have nothing to do really I dont mind finishing up this tournament for ya


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 11, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Unless someone wants to take over. Im canceling the tournament.
> 
> Im sorry.



WHAAAA?! :shock:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

uh, there are only 2 matches left eh? Losers Finals and Winners Final, we somehow set a time then :3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll take over for you if you want.

I won't automatically make me the winner! Really!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 11, 2009)

It would be easy to set the matches if -DragonKnight- could be found. 

The last round for the sub-tournament has already been set to Monday at 5pm eastern time.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

Alrighty, I'll be here at 4:55. If you want to have a few matches SirRob let me know.^_^


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to sadly inform
I cannot attend my final sub tournament on monday, my job decided at the last moment to change my schedule, for I am now ONLY available Wednesdays and Thursdays instead of Mondays and Tuesdays


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

We could delay it. I mean, what's the rush?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2009)

It's whenever you guys are ready, I can wait but I don't know when I'll be going home. I don't have a Wii at my actual residents...that I haven't been to in 2 months. D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck everyone. The winners of the sub-tournament will take charge of organizing the final tournament. (The rules cannot be changed only the date and time of the match)

And again good luck to you all.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Good luck everyone. The winners of the sub-tournament will take charge of organizing the final tournament. (The rules cannot be changed only the date and time of the match)
> 
> And again good luck to you all.


;<

I'll take care of the SSBB-sticky :3
seems I'm the most active Brawler here


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ;<
> 
> I'll take care of the SSBB-sticky :3
> seems I'm the most active Brawler here


Please do. Ask Grim if you can take control of it. Maybe there is some way he can let you take over everything there.

If not make a new thread and ask if can be the replacement for mine.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Please do. Ask Grim if you can take control of it. Maybe there is some way he can let you take over everything there.
> 
> If not make a new thread and ask if can be the replacement for mine.


yeah, it's full anyway, I'll try to catch him on IRC


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, it's full anyway, I'll try to catch him on IRC


Thanks Cheese. ^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 12, 2009)

This thread's getting close to the 500 post limit...  Someone's going to need to start another tourney thread for the final matches.  Who's taking over for Sili?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

If no one else wants to take over, then I will. If someone else wants to do it, then by all means go ahead.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll try to set a time for the Final

honestly, we can continue in the sticky if this one is full, eh?

does anyone know what's up with DragonKnight? I don't want to do another 2v1 <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 12, 2009)

The top two that I would like in charge are Cheese and Rob. 

I can do nothing from where I am now. (>__> This hotel's internet is slow)


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

Silibus said:


> The top two that I would like in charge are Cheese and Rob.
> 
> I can do nothing from where I am now. (>__> This hotel's internet is slow)


-blink- o_o

*Tackleglomp* ^__^


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope I didn't miss anything the 2 days I was gone. What day will the last matches be held?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking I'll be in charge of the sub-tournament and Cheese should be in charge of the real tournament. 

I'm gonna PM everyone in the sub-tournament and see when people will be available.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'm thinking I'll be in charge of the sub-tournament and Cheese should be in charge of the real tournament.
> 
> I'm gonna PM everyone in the sub-tournament and see when people will be available.



Alright cool, I haven't been on in 2 days cause of (insert long agonizing story) so I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything. I'll try to be on like I usually am but can't make any promises.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly I have to inform
I cannot partake in the tournament no more, I'll be working every day and my sister's Wii is currently being fixed, I request that my partner is able to pick a new one from anyone willing to join him to replace me and finish the subtournament for 3rd place


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww, that stinks...

I haven't heard anything from Yoshistar in a while, so I don't know what to do with the sub-tournament.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Aww, that stinks...
> 
> I haven't heard anything from Yoshistar in a while, so I don't know what to do with the sub-tournament.



Aww that sucks, but I guess the longer it takes (if it even happens at this point) the better. My connection is fucked up right now and I'm trying to find out why. Dumb people and computers don't mix, I wish this idiot would listen to what I try to tell him instead of doing the opposite.

P.S. Sorry for the little rant. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh goodie, so that means everyone in the sub-tournament is having problems but me. e_e;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Oh goodie, so that means everyone in the sub-tournament is having problems but me. e_e;



I'm not really having problems it just might lag until I make my connection run normally again.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm not really having problems it just might lag until I make my connection run normally again.


I'd consider lag a problem. >_<;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'd consider lag a problem. >_<;



True but it might only effect the comps, the Wii might still run great but you never know.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a little confused on where I even stand in this tourney.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm a little confused on where I even stand in this tourney.



You'll probably have to do what captainCool did and play with a computer alley, which really sucks but I wish you good luck. You lost 2 partners this tourny, how unlucky. lol


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You'll probably have to do what captainCool did and play with a computer alley, which really sucks but I wish you good luck. You lost 2 partners this tourny, how unlucky. lol


 
Heh, it happens. I actually don't mind going solo vs 2 other people. The challenge sounds like fun even though it will result in me being easily defeated.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 18, 2009)

As of now my internet is very spotty, I might not be able to even participate if my connection isn't normalized soon. I'm getting very frustrated at this one specific person for being so god damn stupid and ruining everything. As I typed this my connection went out but I'm gonna wait till it returns to post this just in case it doesn't come back next time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 19, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm a little confused on where I even stand in this tourney.


mh, didn't you miss our match with Sili against me and Twilight?

still no answer from Dragonknight


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> still no answer from Dragonknight



...Ugh.  If we continue the tourney, I may be in trouble of having to do a 2 vs 1...  Assuming the tourney is still on.

I'd like to think everyone had free time this weekend to have a match, but with Sili gone and people dissappearing into the ether, I can accept that people have lost some interest.  If I weren't doing a major project in college right now, I would be taking more control over the issue, but sadly, I am in my last year and need to fill out my portfolio and make a better resume...

We miss you sili!


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> ...Ugh.  If we continue the tourney, I may be in trouble of having to do a 2 vs 1...  Assuming the tourney is still on.
> 
> I'd like to think everyone had free time this weekend to have a match, but with Sili gone and people dissappearing into the ether, I can accept that people have lost some interest.  If I weren't doing a major project in college right now, I would be taking more control over the issue, but sadly, I am in my last year and need to fill out my portfolio and make a better resume...
> 
> We miss you sili!



I haven't really lost interest but I'm just dealing with a lot the past week or so, I'm up for this anytime just need to know when so I can hook up the Wii again. I'm probably gonna be rusty as hell since I've been playing guilty gear X2 the whole time I haven't been playing SSBB. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm probably gonna be rusty as hell


;_;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

SirRob said:


> ;_;



I'm trying to practice now but no one's up for matches yet, You wanna brawl? It's certainly been awhile.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm trying to practice now but no one's up for matches yet, You wanna brawl? It's certainly been awhile.


I can't now, I have to go to karate practice soon. >_<;


----------



## pheonix (Jan 20, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I can't now, I have to go to karate practice soon. >_<;



Aww oh well, I'll find an opponent eventually. lol Have fun in karate practice. ^_^


----------

